# Window Switches



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

I couldn't find any discussion on this subject so here goes.
'04 GTO power window switches have broken from their mounting and pushed down into the console. I took it apart and looked the parts over, snapped it back together, reassembled the console. The next time I used the switches the pod dropped down inside again. I guess I will take it apart again. I didn't see anything broken so I don't know what is going on. It is not hard the take apart but if you do it often, things will break. Maybe I will super glue it this time. 
Anybody have this problem or have any suggestions?


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Switch fix*

In case anyone has this problem, here is what I did. I took it apart again and you have to be careful, these parts are fragile. The switch body has small tabs which snap into the outer mounting plate. I had 3 that were broken off.
I used gorilla glue on the switch to the plate. It is permanent but atleast it works.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

or do what i did and get a few extra's :lol: if you need one hit me up i got a extra for sale :cheers 25.00 + shipping it's all you'rs


----------

